# OFFICIAL FE PASSING THREAD



## DVINNY (Dec 16, 2009)

Please post here if you have recently passed the FE.

This list will be used for the banner.

Be sure to put your info in your post, example:

DVINNY, FE, General, West Virginia, letter dated **/**/2009


----------



## anandraj (Dec 18, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> Please post here if you have recently passed the FE.
> This list will be used for the banner.
> 
> Be sure to put your info in your post, example:
> ...




Anandraj, FE, General, Texas, 12/18/2009 arty-smiley-048:


----------



## loannie (Dec 21, 2009)

Whoo hoo

loannie, FE, Chemical, Texas 12/18/09


----------



## jharris (Dec 21, 2009)

How in the heck did I pass?? Just got the letter. Passed on the 4th try even though I honestly thought this was my worst effort. I hope NCEES didnt make a mistake LOL!!!

I PASSED!!! arty-smiley-048: :bananadoggywow: :multiplespotting:

jharris, FE General, Delaware, Letter dated 12/17/09


----------



## wvgirl14 (Dec 21, 2009)

jharris said:


> How in the heck did I pass?? Just got the letter. Passed on the 4th try even though I honestly thought this was my worst effort. I hope NCEES didnt make a mistake LOL!!!
> I PASSED!!! arty-smiley-048: :bananadoggywow: :multiplespotting:
> 
> jharris, FE General, Delaware, Letter dated 12/17/09


Congratulations!!!


----------



## eedave (Dec 22, 2009)

eedave, FE, General, Nebraska 12/18/09


----------



## A.O. (Dec 22, 2009)

eedave said:


> eedave, FE, General, Nebraska 12/18/09


First time around, I am minimally competent.

arty-smiley-048:

A.O., FE, Electrical, Connecticut, Letter 12/22/09 (dated 12/18)


----------



## Celineh (Dec 22, 2009)

Celineh, FE, MI, email 12/15/09.

first time around.


----------



## Lord2005 (Dec 23, 2009)

:bananadoggywow:

Lord2005, FE, General, Florida. But I have a BSEE, By e-mail 12/15/2009.


----------



## AllBusiness (Dec 24, 2009)

AllBusiness, FE, General, Massachusetts, 12/24/09

Wooooooooooo!

First time

Merry Christmas


----------



## ok29 (Dec 24, 2009)

I passed!!!!!!

ok29, FE, General, Oklahoma, letter 12/24/2009


----------



## leopard (Dec 25, 2009)

Anyone got their result in CA yet?

Man I need to know NOW!!!!


----------



## ananag (Dec 28, 2009)

I passed (first try). New Jersey letter 12/23/2009.

I used the Texas A&amp;M videos and the Lindeburg book. I took the Mechanical exam for the afternoon session. I finished it with about 20 minutes left and decided to look over the general one. I worked out a lot of the problems and realized it was much easier. I could have been done with the general test in less than 2 hours if I had taken that instead. Oh well, I still passed...just wasted more of my weekend doing it.


----------



## BPatel (Dec 29, 2009)

Whooo Hoo!!!

I passes FE in first time.

New Jersey , Civil , 12/26/09

Happy New Year to all!!!! :bananadoggywow: :multiplespotting:


----------



## mce01 (Dec 30, 2009)

mce01, FE, Civil, Connecticut, letter dated 12/18/2009


----------



## ananag (Dec 31, 2009)

Sort of off topic, but how long does it usually take for the certificate to come in the mail?


----------



## Highlander (Dec 31, 2009)

I passes FE in first time.

NC , Mechanical , 12/28/09...... arty-smiley-048:


----------



## AKENGR (Dec 31, 2009)

Passed!

AK, ME, 12/28/2009


----------



## BLEU-BERRY (Jan 2, 2010)

bleu-berry, PA, FE General, by mail 1/02/10


----------



## dproco (Jan 2, 2010)

dproco, PA, FE General, by mail 1/02/10


----------



## vedant (Jan 4, 2010)

Vedant, FE General, PA


----------



## eastonpensfan (Jan 4, 2010)

EastonPensFan, General, by letter PA, 1/4/10


----------



## kmttop (Jan 8, 2010)

kmttop,FE,Civil,TN, by mail 01/08/2010


----------



## FEfall09EE (Jan 9, 2010)

FEfall09EE, FE, Electrical, TN, mail 01/09/2010


----------



## biofem2000 (Jan 10, 2010)

biofem2000, FE General, Maryland, Oct 09, 2nd attempt- gave it my all this time

Foreign degree 2001.

I`m the happiest mummy in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:multiplespotting:


----------



## Dolphin P.E. (Jan 11, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> Please post here if you have recently passed the FE.
> This list will be used for the banner.
> 
> Be sure to put your info in your post, example:
> ...


Dolphin, FE, NY, Letter, 01/08/2010


----------



## Dharma (Jan 11, 2010)

dolphin said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > Please post here if you have recently passed the FE.
> ...


Dharma, FE, Mechanical, Massachusetts, letter dated 12/15/2009

Yay!!!

However, I have a foreign degree, so I need to get my degree evaluated and certified to receive the FE certificate. How to go about it? any ideas, anyone? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## dumbfroga (Jan 15, 2010)

Studied for three months and passed the first time

ME, FE, California letter date 1/15/2009


----------



## gutsyguy (Jan 15, 2010)

gutsyguy, FE, CA, Electrical, 1-15-10


----------



## leopard (Jan 16, 2010)

first time, wasn't bad at all !

leopard, FE, California, General, 01/14/2010


----------



## lara123 (Jan 19, 2010)

lara123, FE, California, General, 1/14/2010


----------



## taha (Jan 21, 2010)

lara123 said:


> lara123, FE, California, General, 1/14/2010


Congratulations to all those who passed PE

Looking for a partner to start working for PE Electrical in California.

email me [email protected]

Regards

AT


----------



## ansul (Jan 23, 2010)

taha said:


> lara123 said:
> 
> 
> > lara123, FE, California, General, 1/14/2010
> ...



1st Attempt

ANSUL, FE, General, CA, Letter, 01/17/2010


----------



## jlwjbw (Jan 26, 2010)

jlwjbw, FE, Civil, VA, Letter, 01/25/2010

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## dina (Feb 17, 2010)

loannie said:


> Whoo hoo
> loannie, FE, Chemical, Texas 12/18/09


gongratulations for passing the fe exam ,i'm also willing to take the fe exam but i do not know if i should take the fe general or chemical for afternoon, i'd be greatful if u told me your opinion


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2010)

dina said:


> loannie said:
> 
> 
> > Whoo hoo
> ...


Dina

you will hear many different opinions on this. I personally took the chemical afternoon because I had a hard time with some of the general topics, specfically anything physics related. Math and chemistry are two of the biggest areas on the morning portion which should be a cake walk for a chem E since we took tons of classes in both, which helps if you don't do as well in the afternoon portion.

If you are several years removed from school and studying all the subjects anyways, the general route could be a way to go, as others will say.


----------

